# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Agricultura >  Obtienen árboles cítricos más resistentes a la sequía a partir de mutaciones genéticas

## ben-amar

Obtienen árboles cítricos más resistentes a la sequía a partir de mutaciones genéticas

Jue, 7 oct, 2010

Destacados, Sequía

http://iagua.es/

Investigadores de la Universidad Jaume I de Castellón (UJI) han provocado mutaciones genéticas en las semillas de cítricos a través de radiaciones de rayos gamma para seleccionar naranjos más resistentes a la sequía y a los elevados niveles de salinidad de los pozos de riego de toda la zona mediterránea. Durante los cinco años del proyecto, los científicos han realizado pruebas en más de 50.000 semillas de las que han obtenido 15 nuevos genotipos con una elevada tolerancia a la salinidad.

Más del 30% de los pozos de riego de la zona mediterránea están salinizados por la sequía y la sobreexplotación y esta situación se mantendrá o empeorará en los próximos años, de ahí la importancia de desarrollar cultivos resistentes a estas condiciones, destaca el coordinador del grupo y catedrático de Producción Vegetal Aurelio Gómez.

La investigación de la UJI, que cuenta también con la participación de la investigadora Rosa Pérez, se centra en varios portainjertos de cítricos usados de forma habitual en la citricultura mediterránea por su tolerancia al virus de la tristeza y a otras enfermedades vegetales. La mejora de la resistencia del portainjerto a la salinidad del agua va además ligada a una mayor tolerancia del árbol a condiciones de sequía, explica el investigador.

Para provocar las mutaciones genéticas el grupo de Ecofisiología y Biotecnología cuenta con la colaboración del Consorcio Hospitalario Provincial de Castellón, donde disponen del equipamiento necesario para realizar las radiaciones de rayos gamma en las semillas, acelerándose así las mutaciones que se producen en la naturaleza.

Los cítricos acumulan unas pocas mutaciones de generación en generación en la naturaleza, lo que nosotros hacemos es multiplicar por 10 la tasa de acumulación de estas mutaciones por cada planta gracias a la irradiación con rayos gamma, explica Aurelio Gómez, quien resalta que se trata de un método físico totalmente inocuo, siendo en realidad uno de los métodos tradicionales de mejora y selección de especies vegetales.
Irradiaciones para comprobar la resistencia de las semillas

El grupo realiza irradiaciones a alrededor de 4.000 semillas tres veces al año. Todas estas semillas son después cultivadas en el laboratorio en tubos de ensayo in vitro con un elevado nivel de sal en el medio para seleccionar únicamente las resistentes. De las 4.000 semillas cultivadas in vitro únicamente entre 50 y 100 suelen resistir el estrés impuesto, explica el investigador. Estos genotipos se trasladan al invernadero de la UJI, donde tras un periodo de aclimatación y recuperación, se propagan clonalmente y se realizan nuevos ensayos de resistencia a sequía y salinidad ya en macetas.

En este caso, el número de plantas que superan la prueba es mucho más reducido, optimizándose así el proceso de selección. De este modo, tras someter a esta metodología a alrededor de 50.000 semillas, son 15 los genotipos que se han mostrado más tolerantes y, por tanto, pasarán a la tercera fase consistente en su cultivo en el campo para ver si en estas condiciones, como árbol adulto, siguen siendo más resistentes.

Este proceso durará otros cinco años más ya que en el campo, además de la tolerancia a la sequía y la salinidad , se ha de caracterizar agronómicamente las nuevas plantas y comprobar que no existan problemas de incompatibilidad con las variedades comerciales que se injertarán sobre los nuevos portainjertos.

El objetivo final de este proyecto Generación de una colección de mutantes de portainjertos de cítricos tolerantes al estrés salino e hídrico, que cuenta con financiación de Bancaja y del Ministerio de Ciencia e Innovación, es transferir el conocimiento a la sociedad y mejorar la competitividad del sector agrícola.

En el laboratorio intentamos compatibilizar la parte de investigación científica básica con otra más aplicada, de desarrollo útil para la citricultura, resalta Gómez. A este respecto, destaca además el hecho de que los citricultores están muy abiertos a las mejoras en variedades y portainjertos, son agricultores que tienen un nivel técnico alto y si demuestras que hay un nuevo portainjerto más resistente a la salinidad y a la sequía va a tener un impacto social importante y va a suponer una notable mejora ya que la escasez de agua y la salinización de los pozos de riego tristemente es un problema que va a seguir dándose en la cuenca mediterránea.

Con el fin de garantizar la transferencia de conocimiento a la sociedad, el grupo de Ecofisiología y Biotecnología de la UJI ofrece también asesoramiento y servicios tecnológicos a las empresas del sector interesadas en avanzar en la mejora de las diferentes especies. A este respecto, el catedrático de Producción Vegetal destaca que cada vez son más las empresas del sector citrícola interesadas en establecer sus propios programas de mejora, y nosotros podemos prestarles asesoramiento tecnológico, realizando las fases iniciales para que luego profundicen ellos en las fases de selección, siempre dándoles asesoramiento, facilitándoles análisis genéticos o metabólicos de las plantas.

Referencia bibliográfica:

Almudena Montoliu, María F. López-Climent, Vicent Arbona, Rosa M. Pérez-Clemente y Aurelio Gómez-Cadenas. A novel in vitro tissue culture approach to study salt stress responses in citrus, Plant Growth Regul (2009) 59:179187 DOI 10.1007/s10725-009-9401-0

Grupo de Investigación de Ecofisiología y Biotecnología:
http://www.ventanillaunica.uji.es/Li...fisiologia.php

Fuente: Universidad Jaume I

----------


## Luján

¡¡Limones con sal incorporada!!  :EEK!: 

Ya sólo falta que los rieguen con un poquito de Tequila  :Big Grin:  :Wink: 


Ahora en serio.

Si se usa agua con media-alta salinidad lo único que se va a conseguir es que el suelo de destroce en muy poco tiempo, y que ya ni sirva para esos cítricos resistentes.

----------


## ben-amar

Al agua resultante de las desaladoras hay que añadirle agua dulce para el consumo humano, bien, si a los arboles se les riega con este agua ya no necesitan mutaciones, el resultado es el mismo solo que no necesita esas mutaciones

----------


## Luján

> Al agua resultante de las desaladoras hay que añadirle agua dulce para el consumo humano, bien, si a los arboles se les riega con este agua ya no necesitan mutaciones, el resultado es el mismo solo que no necesita esas mutaciones


Regar con agua desalada es MUY caro.

Posiblemente resulte más barato invertir en tecnologías genéticas para crear nuevos cultivos y regarlos con agua salobre que tener que regar los cultivos actuales con agua desalada.

----------


## cantarin

Lo que está claro es que tienen que buscar soluciones a un problema que cada día va a ir creciendo. Cada vez mas regadios y menos agua disponible, la sonestibilidad esta ne juego.

Que el agua de desalación es muy cara, si se hablan de las subvenciones se queda a 0,50 euros el metro cubico, cuando estaba el trasvase era de 0,33 euros. Si a eso le unimos en que cada día hay menos agua, y la ley de la oferta y la demanda, los precios subiran con el tiempo como medio para ir disminuyendo el consumo.

Por otra me parece que es una buena cosa que se vayan obteniendo medios para resistir mejor la sequía. Evitarán problemas en el futuro con la falta de frutales.

un saludo.

----------


## Salut

¿Pero es que no tienen ya una crisis de sobreproducción tremenda en el sector de los cítricos? Si vas por Valencia y se ven millones de naranjos sin recoger la fruta, porque sale más caro hacerlo que lo que te pagan por ellas  :Mad: 

Si hubiera sido con algun otro cultivo, pues mira, aún....

----------


## Luján

> ¿Pero es que no tienen ya una crisis de sobreproducción tremenda en el sector de los cítricos? Si vas por Valencia y se ven millones de naranjos sin recoger la fruta, porque sale más caro hacerlo que lo que te pagan por ellas 
> 
> Si hubiera sido con algun otro cultivo, pues mira, aún....


Cierto.

Más de una vez he ido a recoger naranjas a campos de conocidos que las dejan perder y esperan las ayudas del gobierno, porque eso sale más rentable que recogerlas y venderlas a un intermediario a precios ridículos.

Y más de dos veces he cogido sin permiso naranjas (y nísperos) en campos donde el dueño está cerca y te ve pero no dice nada.

Digo yo que pensará: "Total, si se van a pudrir en el suelo, para eso que las aproveche alguien"


Más increíble aún que lo de las nuevas especies resistentes es que todos los años se ven nuevos campos de naranjos recién plantados, cada vez en tierras más altas, con sus goteros correspondientes.

No se entiende que si hay sobreproducción y cada vez se abandonan más naranjos en la comarca de _l'Horta_ y _Camp de Morverde_ se planten nuevos campos en el _Camp del Turia_ y en el _Alto Palancia_, por poner algunas comarcas.

----------


## Salut

> Más increíble aún que lo de las nuevas especies resistentes es que todos los años se ven nuevos campos de naranjos recién plantados, cada vez en tierras más altas, con sus goteros correspondientes.


Bueno, es que doy por sentado que las nuevas especies son precisamente para esa peña que sigue aumentando la superficie de naranjo  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Es bastante curioso este fenómeno. O se trata de gente brutalmente desinformada, o se trata de algo más turbio -donde la rentabilidad económica no importa mucho-.

La verdad es que ahora mismo es mucho más deseable una masiva conversión a ecológico, que se paga mejor y para la cual conviene arrancar la mitad de los naranjos para intercalar otras especies (por control biológico de plagas sería deseable el níspero, pero tiene poco mercado  :Frown: )

----------


## jasg555

> Cierto.
> 
> No se entiende que si hay sobreproducción y cada vez se abandonan más naranjos en la comarca de _l'Horta_ y _Camp de Morverde_ se planten nuevos campos en el _Camp del Turia_ y en el _Alto Palancia_, por poner algunas comarcas.





> La verdad es que ahora mismo es mucho más deseable una masiva conversión a ecológico, que se paga mejor y para la cual conviene arrancar la mitad de los naranjos para intercalar otras especies (por control biológico de plagas sería deseable el níspero, pero tiene poco mercado )


 Y, vosotros, que teneis los cultivos cerca, y a lo mejor gente cercana que viven de eso (o lo intentan, que con la agricultura ya se sabe) ¿qué explicación dais a éste fenómeno?.

 No es normal buscar más producción cuando ya se está tirando la que hay. Y no creo que toda esa gente no sea inteligente, más bien lo contrario.

----------


## Luján

> Y, vosotros, que teneis los cultivos cerca, y a lo mejor gente cercana que viven de eso (o lo intentan, que con la agricultura ya se sabe) ¿qué explicación dais a éste fenómeno?.
> 
>  No es normal buscar más producción cuando ya se está tirando la que hay. Y no creo que toda esa gente no sea inteligente, más bien lo contrario.


No sé qué decirte.

Cada vez que veo esos nuevos cultivos de naranjos en altura pienso que puede ser algo turbio (o negro directamente), como dice Salut.

El proceso que sospecho que siguen estos terrenos de nuevos naranjos es:


El propietario original tiene terrenos de monte bajo que vende a alguien a precio ridículo (terrenos rurales).El nuevo propietario acondiciona el terreno y planta naranjos, quizás gracias a las ayudas de la EU y el Gobierno.Unos años más tarde, cuando se da por "perdida" la inversión en naranjos, el actual propietario consigue vender los terrenos a una empresa recuperando su inversión inicial.Esta empresa consigue el beneplácito del ayuntamiento y comienza a construir una urbanización de lujo.Una vez construida la urbanización, la empresa consigue que el ayuntamiento recalifique los terrenos de rurales a urbanos y así "legalizar" los chalets.
Ahora hay muchos terrenos en el paso 2, pero también he visto muchos en el paso 4. Hará falta que pase el tiempo a ver si es así.

----------


## ben-amar

Creo que con los ultimos casos del TSCV, veras bien pocos por un tiempo

----------


## jasg555

> No sé qué decirte.
> 
> Cada vez que veo esos nuevos cultivos de naranjos en altura pienso que puede ser algo turbio (o negro directamente), como dice Salut.
> 
> El proceso que sospecho que siguen estos terrenos de nuevos naranjos es:
> 
> 
> El propietario original tiene terrenos de monte bajo que vende a alguien a precio ridículo (terrenos rurales).El nuevo propietario acondiciona el terreno y planta naranjos, quizás gracias a las ayudas de la EU y el Gobierno.Unos años más tarde, cuando se da por "perdida" la inversión en naranjos, el actual propietario consigue vender los terrenos a una empresa recuperando su inversión inicial.Esta empresa consigue el beneplácito del ayuntamiento y comienza a construir una urbanización de lujo.Una vez construida la urbanización, la empresa consigue que el ayuntamiento recalifique los terrenos de rurales a urbanos y así "legalizar" los chalets.
> Ahora hay muchos terrenos en el paso 2, pero también he visto muchos en el paso 4. Hará falta que pase el tiempo a ver si es así.


 Eso ya es una explicación razonable.

Me comenta un compañero, y así lo he comprobado alguna vez, que con el boom del ladrillazo, se vendía mucho terreno agrícola o monte bajo para limpiar dinero a precios bastante por encima de lo normal.

 Imagino que después esa gente también quiere rentabilizar esa inversión, no se conforma con limpiarla, y comienza a hacer lo que mejor sabe: hormigón y cemento a tutiplén, con las consabidas recalificaciones y chanchullos varios.

 Si no, es que no se explica.

----------

